# Mohner Dam before and after



## littleowl (Aug 6, 2016)

I was photographing the Dam. When a German informed me . That he saw the bombing when he was a young lad from a Hitler Youth camp on the hill..
The local Museum as spent years scouring the hills for parts of Lancaster's and are slowly building one for show.


----------

